# American Rotary RPC Arrives - Photo Review



## coolidge (Apr 27, 2017)

I assembled the RPC from American Rotary today, it took a bit of time. I purchased the optional 20A 3ph receptacle, Square D breaker to protect the band saw this will power, the optional mounting kit to mount the box to the idler motor vs on a wall, the higher quality rubber feet for the idler motor, and a molded twist lock extension cord off Amazon for the single phase power in, I cut the female end off the cord.

Here it is complete!

















Here's how it ships, you assemble and wire it.






Gut shot after I completed the wiring.






The isolation mounts.


----------



## Keith Foor (Apr 29, 2017)

American Rotary does build a really clean unit.  They have been in the business a long time and have it together.
Everyone that has read my posts knows that I build these as well.  But that being said, if I was buying one these folks would be the first ones I would talk to.


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 29, 2017)

Sure looks like a well made unit.  It will last you a lifetime!


----------



## NCjeeper (May 2, 2017)

Ordered another and it came last Wednesday.


----------



## coolidge (May 2, 2017)

Pics or those are boxes from my recycling bin.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 2, 2017)

. Ill be in the shop tomorrow finishing the wiring and photo some proof.


----------



## coolidge (May 2, 2017)

What HP on yours?


----------



## NCjeeper (May 2, 2017)

10hp


----------



## coolidge (May 2, 2017)

You will need a shop crane for that, or a helper.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 2, 2017)

Nah. I got big biceps.


----------



## coolidge (May 3, 2017)

Dude you are going to get a hernia...don't ask me how I know (face palm)


----------



## NCjeeper (May 3, 2017)

I have been lifting weights for 35 years now and was a competitive bodybuilder & powerlifter back in my day. That motor is nothing but a dumbbell without a handle.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 3, 2017)

Here you go cool. All wired up and ready to mount.


----------

